# Live Oak Wood



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I just did some major trimming of my live oak. Is there any use for the wood? If someone wants it PM me. The wood is located in the Sugar Area.


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

I know Mesquite Man was wanting some live oak a while back. particularly crotchety pieces or those with plenty of knots.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I gave it all away.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

fishingcacher said:


> I just did some major trimming of my live oak. Is there any use for the wood? If someone wants it PM me. The wood is located in the Sugar Area.


Thanks for making the offer. I have a neighbor that has a big live oak in his yard that is dead. I am just waiting for it to fall. Then I will have all the LO I want.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I have a dead one in the pasture and a chain saw if you want some now Bobby. 
I'll even cut it to size for ya. lol


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Hooked said:


> I have a dead one in the pasture and a chain saw if you want some now Bobby.
> I'll even cut it to size for ya. lol


I have all the wood I can handle right now, but thanks anyway.


----------

